# Coronary Express ABT's



## smokey bones (Apr 18, 2010)

First go at ABTs

stuffing (garlic,cheddar,cream cheese, mozzarella, chopped rib meat)


smoke - 1 hr 250 - 1hr 325


fry- dipped in seasoned beer batter, rolled in panko
peanut oil - 350 - 1 minute








bacon was crisp,outside was super crispy 
they were good, i would leave the meat out of the stuffing so its cheesier next time  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	
















also some frozen spicy chicken things ...


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 18, 2010)

those abt's look great!!  im sure they tasted as good as they look. nice job.


----------



## suthrngrllr (Apr 18, 2010)

Dog gonnit, now I'm hungry again. Looks great.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 18, 2010)

wow looks good well done


----------



## got14u (Apr 18, 2010)

I  to you...those look great !!!!!!


----------

